# Strange thoughts



## swankydank1325 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey, so I posted a topic the other day saying that I am going to start focusing on retrieving my goals and things like that. I feel great because I've changed my mind into positive/staying active thoughts. Lately though, I feel like the dream like state is getting worse. I'll have these thoughts like "wonder if we're in this kind of matrix setting and nothing around me is real, it's all an illusion" or "wonder if I'm not even alive, but just a ghost doing every day activities" Weird thoughts like that. And once these thoughts come into my mind it's like I start believing them. I mean I KNOW that isn't the case, but it feels so real during the time. My surrounding feel VERY dream like and I feel like nothing is real, even the ground, it's very strange and aggravating. I was doing so well having positive thoughts and now this happens and I feel like I'm going backwards on my recovery. I talked to my counselor and she told me I should see a psychiatrist (she doesn't have a PHD or anything, but she's awesome to talk to that's why I stick with her) in case I need a different medication (currently on Celexa) I'm just wondering if other people are thinking like this and feeling so unreal its like you believe it. Also, maybe some tips to keep me back in reality. Thanks


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

I had the same problem while I was DPDR'd. I had strange thoughts then believed them. This in turn caused anxiety, and high anxiety levels lead to unreal sensations like DPDR.
You have to train yourself to observe the thought when you have it and ignore it or laugh at it.

I know you don't actually believe your thoughts because if you did you wouldn't be saying "I mean I KNOW that isn't the case, but it feels so real during the time". The problem is that you react with fear to your thoughts. This creates insecurity within yourself and lets the thought take over you at the time. When you have that thought try not to give it any attention. Think it until you get bored of it, or just laugh at it.
It's hard at first, but trust me, it was one of the things that most helped me.


----------



## neverthere (May 11, 2010)

swankydank1325 said:


> Hey, so I posted a topic the other day saying that I am going to start focusing on retrieving my goals and things like that. I feel great because I've changed my mind into positive/staying active thoughts. Lately though, I feel like the dream like state is getting worse. I'll have these thoughts like "wonder if we're in this kind of matrix setting and nothing around me is real, it's all an illusion" or "wonder if I'm not even alive, but just a ghost doing every day activities" Weird thoughts like that. And once these thoughts come into my mind it's like I start believing them. I mean I KNOW that isn't the case, but it feels so real during the time. My surrounding feel VERY dream like and I feel like nothing is real, even the ground, it's very strange and aggravating. I was doing so well having positive thoughts and now this happens and I feel like I'm going backwards on my recovery. I talked to my counselor and she told me I should see a psychiatrist (she doesn't have a PHD or anything, but she's awesome to talk to that's why I stick with her) in case I need a different medication (currently on Celexa) I'm just wondering if other people are thinking like this and feeling so unreal its like you believe it. Also, maybe some tips to keep me back in reality. Thanks


I realized long ago, that you can THINK anything you want. You brain wants to be "right " not "happy"...
When you feel the "fear of unreality" your brain wants to be 100% correct, yes... things are "unreal" as they "seem".

When you realize you have a choice, to be happy or not.. choose happy and your brain will follow. I know this sounds so simple, I suffer too and remind myself of this daily. Its the "reaction" to my own fear that is perpetuating me.
I had the same thoughts you did, and still do, but KNOW KNOW KNOW, its part of the disorder, just as a stomach ache would be par for the course if you ate something funny that didnt agree with you.

What you are thinking is "normal" for DP... Really. Get some rest. Stay away from Caffiene... I promise if will get better.


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

neverthere said:


> I realized long ago, that you can THINK anything you want. You brain wants to be "right " not "happy"...
> When you feel the "fear of unreality" your brain wants to be 100% correct, yes... things are "unreal" as they "seem".
> 
> When you realize you have a choice, to be happy or not.. choose happy and your brain will follow. I know this sounds so simple, I suffer too and remind myself of this daily. Its the "reaction" to my own fear that is perpetuating me.
> ...


It's funny you said this Never, becuase I've often wondered if I want to trade in the "wanting to know" for "wanting to be happy" and turn off the thoughts that drive me (or drive me different). Prehaps there is some merit in questioning everything around you? In not finding happiness in the small distractions that other people dive into head first? Not trying to be the EDGY internet poster guy who likes being different for the same reasons hipsters try to be different, but legitimately curious. Has changing your patterns of thought changed who you are? Whats it like on the other side of the glass?

Oh yeah, and cool name. Is that a play on Neverwhere? One of the better books I've read in a long time.


----------

